# Take and Add (Literacy)



## Terry. T. (Oct 27, 2008)

This game is where you add a letter, take a letter, or change a letter and make sure the word makes sense. I'll do 2 just to show.

And
Ant


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 27, 2008)

Rant


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't.

Yes, you can add/take apostrophies.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 27, 2008)

Can


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 27, 2008)

An


----------



## Fredie (Oct 27, 2008)

Pan


----------



## Zeph (Oct 27, 2008)

Pans.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 27, 2008)

Pens


----------



## xkze (Oct 27, 2008)

hurrrr
hrrrmm

Hens


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 27, 2008)

Dens


----------



## H-land (Oct 27, 2008)

Fens

...Just to throw an obscure word out there.

EDIT:
...Bloody NINJAS! D<

Shuns


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 27, 2008)

Ferns


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 27, 2008)

Fern


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Oct 27, 2008)

corn


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 27, 2008)

Worn


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 27, 2008)

Porn. x3 And if that doesn't count: warn.


----------



## Lili (Oct 27, 2008)

Horn


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 28, 2008)

Horns.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 28, 2008)

Horn.

O.o


----------



## Darksong (Oct 28, 2008)

Torn


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 28, 2008)

Born


----------



## Darksong (Oct 28, 2008)

Boar

If changing the order of the letters doesn't count, my answer is Bore.


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 29, 2008)

It'll be Boar. And:
Bar


----------



## H-land (Oct 29, 2008)

Bear


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 29, 2008)

Bean


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 29, 2008)

Beans


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 29, 2008)

Beats


----------



## Shadowstar (Oct 29, 2008)

Meats


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 29, 2008)

Moats


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 29, 2008)

Mats


----------



## Mercury (Oct 29, 2008)

Cats


----------



## Darksong (Oct 29, 2008)

Rats.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 29, 2008)

Rots


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 29, 2008)

Rota


----------



## Jester (Oct 29, 2008)

Rot


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 29, 2008)

Rat.


----------



## Jester (Oct 29, 2008)

Rate


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 29, 2008)

Crate


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 29, 2008)

Create


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 29, 2008)

Created


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 29, 2008)

Crated


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 29, 2008)

Crater


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 29, 2008)

Creates.


----------



## Philly (Oct 29, 2008)

Crepes?  Am I doing this correctly?


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Oct 29, 2008)

crap


----------



## Philly (Oct 29, 2008)

map


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Oct 29, 2008)

lap


----------



## Philly (Oct 29, 2008)

tap.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Oct 29, 2008)

wrap


----------



## Philly (Oct 29, 2008)

Nap


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Oct 29, 2008)

rape


----------



## eevee_em (Oct 29, 2008)

rake


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Oct 29, 2008)

lake


----------



## Philly (Oct 29, 2008)

bake










.


----------



## turbler (Oct 29, 2008)

take


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 31, 2008)

Stake


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 31, 2008)

Stalk


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 31, 2008)

Talk


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 31, 2008)

Tack


----------



## Zeph (Oct 31, 2008)

Lack


----------



## turbler (Oct 31, 2008)

tack


----------



## Zeph (Oct 31, 2008)

Jack.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 31, 2008)

Jock

(I can predict the next one already.)


----------



## Zeph (Oct 31, 2008)

Rock


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 31, 2008)

Lock


----------



## Zeph (Oct 31, 2008)

Lick


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 31, 2008)

Tick.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 31, 2008)

Tock


----------



## H-land (Oct 31, 2008)

Stock


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 31, 2008)

Stick (I have candy ones after Halloween)


----------



## Zeph (Oct 31, 2008)

Stack


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 31, 2008)

Sack


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 31, 2008)

(Smelly) Sock(s)


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 31, 2008)

Rock


----------



## H-land (Oct 31, 2008)

Mock


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 31, 2008)

...Cock. :x


----------



## Adnan (Oct 31, 2008)

Sock


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 1, 2008)

Sack.
(Let's try to get back to And)


----------



## Zeph (Nov 1, 2008)

Sank


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 1, 2008)

Sand
(We did it!)


----------



## eevee_em (Nov 1, 2008)

And


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 1, 2008)

Sand


----------



## Jester (Nov 1, 2008)

Land


----------



## Zeph (Nov 1, 2008)

Lend


----------



## Jester (Nov 1, 2008)

Mend.


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 1, 2008)

End


----------



## Jester (Nov 1, 2008)

Fend.


----------



## Registeel (Nov 1, 2008)

Fed


----------



## Jester (Nov 1, 2008)

Bed


----------



## Zeph (Nov 1, 2008)

Bod


----------



## Arcanine Lover (Nov 1, 2008)

Bold


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 1, 2008)

Dewgongeru said:


> ...Cock. :x


HOORAY! X3

...I'm immature.


Cold


----------



## Zeph (Nov 1, 2008)

Cord


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 1, 2008)

Cork


----------



## Pelipy (Nov 1, 2008)

Cook


----------



## Zeph (Nov 1, 2008)

Coot


----------



## Jester (Nov 2, 2008)

Toot


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 2, 2008)

Hoot.
Let's get to "But"


----------



## o_O (Nov 3, 2008)

Foot
Why "but"?


----------



## turbler (Nov 3, 2008)

food


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 3, 2008)

(That's what we do)

Fool


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Nov 3, 2008)

Fall


----------



## Jdrawer (Nov 4, 2008)

/phail


I mean FAIL


----------



## turbler (Nov 4, 2008)

frail


----------



## Jdrawer (Nov 4, 2008)

flail


----------



## turbler (Nov 4, 2008)

flails


----------



## Sapphiron (Nov 4, 2008)

fails


----------



## Pillows (Nov 4, 2008)

Hails


----------



## Sapphiron (Nov 4, 2008)

Tails *coughProwercough*


----------



## Pillows (Nov 4, 2008)

Ails


----------



## turbler (Nov 4, 2008)

pails


----------



## Jdrawer (Nov 4, 2008)

:sweatdrop:Wails:sweatdrop:


----------



## Pillows (Nov 4, 2008)

Wail (because I'm lazy)


----------



## Jdrawer (Nov 4, 2008)

pail

[s/]your skin color after you loose lotsa blood

The thing i use to scoop up your blood


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 4, 2008)

Bail


----------



## Pillows (Nov 4, 2008)

Sail


----------



## turbler (Nov 5, 2008)

sails


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 6, 2008)

fails


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 6, 2008)

Falls


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 6, 2008)

Walls


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 6, 2008)

Wally.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 6, 2008)

Rally


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 6, 2008)

Raily


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 6, 2008)

Rainy


----------



## Zeph (Nov 6, 2008)

Rains


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 6, 2008)

Trains


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 6, 2008)

Grainy#

edit:sorry postninja'd


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 6, 2008)

Gravy


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 6, 2008)

Grave
We'll go to Butler now.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 6, 2008)

Cutler


----------



## Zeph (Nov 6, 2008)

Cutter


----------



## eevee_em (Nov 6, 2008)

Clutter


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 6, 2008)

Clatter.

We'll try to get to "As" now.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 6, 2008)

Caster


----------



## Zeph (Nov 6, 2008)

Caste


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 6, 2008)

Casts


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 6, 2008)

Fasts (because I can)


----------



## Zeph (Nov 6, 2008)

Fast


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 6, 2008)

Fat


----------



## Dragon (Nov 6, 2008)

At


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 6, 2008)

Ate


----------



## ZimD (Nov 6, 2008)

Gate


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 6, 2008)

Gated


----------



## ZimD (Nov 6, 2008)

Rated


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 6, 2008)

Grated


----------



## ZimD (Nov 6, 2008)

Grates


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 6, 2008)

Crates


----------



## ZimD (Nov 6, 2008)

Crate


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 6, 2008)

Create


----------



## ZimD (Nov 6, 2008)

Created


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 6, 2008)

Crated


----------



## ZimD (Nov 6, 2008)

Grated


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 6, 2008)

Grater


----------



## ZimD (Nov 6, 2008)

Crater


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 6, 2008)

Rater


----------



## Dragon (Nov 7, 2008)

Rated


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 7, 2008)

Mated


----------



## ZimD (Nov 7, 2008)

Mate


----------



## OrangeAipom (Nov 7, 2008)

Time

If not that, then Late.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 7, 2008)

Tide or Fate

I'll leave the call of Mate -> Time to the NP


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 7, 2008)

Fat


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 7, 2008)

Fit


----------



## ZimD (Nov 8, 2008)

Wit


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 8, 2008)

Writ


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 8, 2008)

Write


----------



## Zeph (Nov 8, 2008)

White


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 8, 2008)

Whiter


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 8, 2008)

Waiter


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 8, 2008)

Waited


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 8, 2008)

Wanted


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 8, 2008)

Ranted


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 8, 2008)

Granted


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 8, 2008)

Grated


----------



## ZimD (Nov 8, 2008)

Graced


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 8, 2008)

Grace


----------



## ZimD (Nov 8, 2008)

Race


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 8, 2008)

Mace


----------



## ZimD (Nov 8, 2008)

Maze


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 8, 2008)

Raze


----------



## ZimD (Nov 8, 2008)

Graze


----------



## Zeph (Nov 8, 2008)

Glaze


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 8, 2008)

Blaze Bitch!

*Yay 500th Post!*

**and it has bitch in it ! Yayz!**


----------



## turbler (Nov 8, 2008)

blazer


----------



## ZimD (Nov 8, 2008)

Blazed


----------



## Jdrawer (Nov 8, 2008)

Blazes


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Nov 8, 2008)

Blades


----------



## Jdrawer (Nov 9, 2008)

Blames


----------



## turbler (Nov 9, 2008)

flames


----------



## Jdrawer (Nov 9, 2008)

flamed


----------



## Jester (Nov 9, 2008)

Famed


----------



## Jdrawer (Nov 9, 2008)

Framed


----------



## Ayame (Nov 9, 2008)

Frame.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 9, 2008)

Framer.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 9, 2008)

Framers. (idk D:)


----------



## S.K (Nov 9, 2008)

frames


----------



## Zeph (Nov 9, 2008)

Framed (Again)


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 9, 2008)

Flamed


----------



## ZimD (Nov 10, 2008)

Flames


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 10, 2008)

Blames (yay, new letters).


----------



## turbler (Nov 10, 2008)

blamed


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 10, 2008)

claimed?


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 12, 2008)

Now WE ARE STUCK. Let's:
Came


----------



## S.K (Nov 12, 2008)

ermm... terry... if we have to do this word, dame


----------



## turbler (Dec 13, 2008)

dam


----------



## Objection! (Dec 13, 2008)

jam


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 13, 2008)

ham


----------



## S.K (Dec 13, 2008)

hum


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Dec 13, 2008)

Hub


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 13, 2008)

hug


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 13, 2008)

Huge.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 13, 2008)

luge


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 15, 2008)

lute


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 16, 2008)

Flute


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 17, 2008)

Fluke


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 18, 2008)

Flue


----------



## Mercury (Dec 19, 2008)

Blue


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 20, 2008)

Bluer


----------



## Taliax (Dec 20, 2008)

Blur


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 20, 2008)

Blurt


----------



## Flying Bread (Dec 20, 2008)

hurt


----------



## Lucariking (Dec 20, 2008)

hurl


----------



## Objection! (Dec 20, 2008)

curl


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Dec 20, 2008)

curb


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 20, 2008)

curt


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Dec 20, 2008)

cart


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 20, 2008)

card


----------



## Mercury (Dec 20, 2008)

shard


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 20, 2008)

shark


----------



## S.K (Dec 20, 2008)

Snark


----------



## Registeel (Dec 20, 2008)

Snarl


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 1, 2009)

Snail


----------



## turbler (Feb 1, 2009)

snarl


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 3, 2009)

We are stuck, new word. NOAW


----------



## turbler (Feb 4, 2009)

^:wrong answer, the correct answer was: Snare


----------



## Vespiform (Feb 7, 2009)

Stare


----------



## Creation (Feb 7, 2009)

Star


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Feb 7, 2009)

Scar


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 7, 2009)

Car


----------



## turbler (Feb 8, 2009)

care


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Feb 8, 2009)

Scare


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 8, 2009)

Snare


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Feb 8, 2009)

Snore


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 8, 2009)

Score


----------



## Cadet (Feb 8, 2009)

Core


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 8, 2009)

More


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 8, 2009)

MOLE


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 8, 2009)

HOLE


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 11, 2009)

home. =)


----------



## Mercury (Feb 11, 2009)

homes


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 17, 2009)

comes


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Feb 17, 2009)

come


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 17, 2009)

comb


----------



## Sapphiron (Feb 17, 2009)

Cob


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 18, 2009)

Cab


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 18, 2009)

Lab.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 18, 2009)

Blab


----------



## Finale (Feb 18, 2009)

Blob


----------

